# The Blessing of Olfa Jofhond - An Extract from His Saga



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I wrote this some time ago as part of the army background for my Warriors of Chaos. I have not stayed as true to the Scandinavian forms as Strength in Adversity; however I feel it can stand on its own, so decided to put it up here for consideration.


I was attempting to capture the joy many Norsemen feel it being mutated.



* * *


When young Olfa wolves rewarded
Wielded he his father’s glory
For a better goal did he bid it
Bided he not in safe holt.

Heard he of a blasphemous temple
Hissed on the wind a sterile god
Up raised his hand in ritual pledge then
Righteous did his humours surge

Gathered he firm battle brothers
Brought now south the ale handed
With the wielders of long gifting
Welded he a mighty band.

_Our fate beside us flows_
_Forth against the invader_
_Our steel does sing this day_
_Solemnity the coward’s path_

Soon the stealers of the land were met
Steel limbs and charging swords
Driven he back by devilish fortune
Drenched then the earth with gifts.

Then saw he the shining Ormhlut
Symbol that his path was true
And forward at the flank did he
Flowing at the halfman prey

Thrust he forth his father’s releaser
Forward lashed he the golden gift
Many foes spilled for gods mead
Mortal were the reaching men

_Our fate beside us flows_
_Forth against the invader_
_Our steel does sing this day_
_Solemnity the coward’s path_

One last foe field turned over
Olfa’s gift with steel he blocked
Braced his hand to hold real glory
Head for limb a better price 

From this prize the god took pleasure
Pledge rewarded in the night
Brittleness of stiff bone replaced
Blocked not the sinuous would be

Mighty stone spears the forest
Sickly creatures dirging there
Their gold will comes to our grasp now
Gifted by a hand well favoured.

_Our fate beside us flows_
_Forth against the invader_
_Our steel does sing this day_
_Solemnity the coward's path.
_


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

While poetry is far from my most preferred literature, not too shabby Dave, kudos.

Granted, as I said, I don't exactly "do" the whole poetry thing, but I did enjoy how you constructed the stanzas, it gave the whole piece a rather solemn feel to it despite how you introduced it as depicting a joyous event.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you. Poetry is definitely more niche, so getting kudos from someone who is not into it makes me feel even better.

I interpret the Warriors of Chaos as respecting their gods and ancestors for their power, so the joy at being noticed would be mixture with awe and even fear.


----------

